# Husband Visa to Company Visa



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi! This employer asked me if I'm willing to have my visa changed from husband to company. I understand its their security that I can't leave the company just like that. What else am i missing at this point? aside from maybe a better opportunity comes along then I'm tied up, what else? Plus/Minus..

Thanks again!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

well plus point is if anything was to happen to your husbands visa you would always have yours and could sponsor him


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

7100islands said:


> Hi! This employer asked me if I'm willing to have my visa changed from husband to company. I understand its their security that I can't leave the company just like that. What else am i missing at this point? aside from maybe a better opportunity comes along then I'm tied up, what else? Plus/Minus..
> 
> Thanks again!


Minus - you could get a ban if you leave the company. Odd that they want you on a company visa as it costs them much more.
-


----------



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah true, it's odd! My husband said better not to change it..Il see it through!


----------

